

Show HN: Quip - Annotate any online video - dmvaldman
http://www.quipvideo.com

======
dmvaldman
Quip's lone developer here. Three years ago I didn't know a lick of
javascript, not to mention backend architecture, frontend design etc. I've
come this far only because of the YC community. Almost all of the things I
learned started as a link I saw posted here. So thank you.

With that said, I'm applying to YC S12 with Quip. I'm a solo founder, and if
you're interested in the project, let me know. I could definitely use a
backend wizard. I'm also looking for feedback in all its forms. Let me know
how I can improve Quip, and what features you'd like to see!

Quip currently doesn't work on mobile, and there are definitely some bugs
floating around. Things are a little rushed with the looming YC deadline. If
anything, refreshing the page usually helps :-P

------
TheEzEzz
Considering how broken YouTube comments are, I'm always curious to see new
ideas for video commenting. This looks very interesting.

------
jasonwilk
You should take a look at what Omnissio used to do. They were an early YC co
that sold to YouTube with a similar concept.

~~~
dmvaldman
Indeed I have. They were bought by YouTube the project somewhat dissolved
there. I think there's still plenty of room for people in this space :-)

------
michaelq
This has a lot of obvious applications in education, and maybe even some
potential in medical diagnostics.

~~~
dmvaldman
Interesting. I'd love to hear more about the medical diagnostic applications!

~~~
OFB
Dave, are old farts permitted to check you new invention? Where the hell is
it?

------
timnovikoff
Congrats on the great idea. I agree that it has potential applications for
educational videos. I tried with the circumcenter video I made when I was a
teacher. (Bug alert: my comment on Quip was supposed to include the text
"mind=blown" but it turned into "mindblown".)

Hopefully I'll see you at YC this summer! My startup is also having fun with
video timestamps, though in a very different way. I think now is the right
time for that. Anyway it was fun playing with Quip. Let me know how I can help
it catch on! Maybe we can partner up. I'll PM you. It would be funny if 10
years after being math majors together we ended up doing video stuff together.
That would be like...mind=blown.

~~~
dmvaldman
Thanks Tim! That bug is a hack to prevent server-side interjections. I
intentionally remove all strange characters just to make sure someone doesn't
do anything silly. Of course I'll need a better hack though. Anyone on here
have any suggestions?

------
arcadiadb
Awesomeness. Working as a video editor, I would love a system like this in
place for clients to give feedback. It would greatly streamline the revision
process!

Excited to see this get integrated into platforms across the web!

------
aleitner
This looks like a great way to annotate dance or sports videos!

------
Sfafowora
Great job David. Quip's potential applications are endless.

------
jbeals2
Great idea, Dave!

